# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  Kion y Curcuma  en Polvo Organico

## arturobp

Vendemos Kion en Polvo Organico con carga microbiología controlada. No irradiado o procesos que no están permitidos dentro de un producto organico. 
Cotice con nosotros y tenga por seguro un producto 100% confiable y garantizado. 
También procesamos Curcuma en Polvo Orgánico. 
Gracias.  LikingFoodsTemas similares: www.plastcel.com BOLSAS RASCHEL CON CIERRABOCA PARA AGRO AJO CEBOLLA PAPA LIMON KION CURCUMA ETC (NORMATIVA DE EXPORTACION) (PARA 5 15 30 Y 45 KILOS, EN TODOS LOS COLORES) www.plastcel.com www.plastcel.com BOLSAS RASCHEL CON CIERRABOCA PARA AGRO AJO CEBOLLA PAPA LIMON KION CURCUMA ETC (NORMATIVA DE EXPORTACION) (PARA 5 15 30 Y 45 KILOS, EN TODOS LOS COLORES) www.plastcel.com www.plastcel.com BOLSAS RASCHEL CON CIERRABOCA PARA AGRO AJO CEBOLLA PAPA LIMON KION CURCUMA ETC (NORMATIVA DE EXPORTACION) (PARA 5 15 30 Y 45 KILOS, EN TODOS LOS COLORES) www.plastcel.com REQUERIMOS CACAO EN GRANO Y EN POLVO ORGÁNICO y CAFÉ ORGÁNICO URGENTE. COMPRAMOS KION ORGÁNICO

----------

